# Knapp 1500 Lappen fürn System bei Mindfactory mit der Bitte um Kritik von euch.



## painkiller1985 (28. März 2013)

*Knapp 1500 Lappen fürn System bei Mindfactory mit der Bitte um Kritik von euch.*

Hallo ihr Leute.
Ich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht aus,möchte aber maximalen Spielspaß, auch auf nem 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit 3D Funkton. Filme schauen sowie kleine Videos schneiden und Lieder abschmischen soll auch mal drin sein. Also alles in allem soll die Möhre die nächsten paar Jahre gut dastehen und mithalten können. 

Dieses System habe ich mir auf Ratschlag eines Videos in Youtube mal kopiert und modifiziert:

Intel i7 3770 k  						                             290 euronen
Board: Gigabyte GaZ77X DH3     				             130euronen
Ram: Corsair 2x8Gb 1866Mhz Vengeance Red   2x64euronen= 128 euronen
SSDamsung 840 pro mit 256 Gb                                           220 euronen
Blu Ray Brenner: BH16NS40 von LG 			                      75 euronen
Kühler: Thermalright HR02 MachoRev.a (BW)		              37 euronen
Grafik: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC Aktiv PCI 3x16               465 euronen
Be Quiet E9 580 Watt 					                      93 euronen
1Tbyte WesternDigital Blue 7200 U/min                                     55 euronen
Sound :Creative Soundblaster Z				                      67 euronen
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus 				                              43 euronen   -----> 1613 euronen

Ich habe ein System von Edifier und einen sehr guten Kopfhörer von Sennheiser,deshalb die Soundkarte..


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Ich muss mich nachträglich berichtigen: Und zwar soll das System nur auf nem 24 Zoll Monitor laufen. Aber dafür natürlich mit 3D Funktion.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2013)

um es kurz zu machen, das Ding ist total überteuert!

die CPU ist zwar nett, aber ein i5-3570 oder i5-3470 kosten so 90-100€ weniger, bringen aber dafür eine Vergleichbare Leistung
Die GraKa braucht auch so teuer sein und mehr als 300€ auszugeben macht keinen Sinn, weil der Framezuwachs sich nur noch im Messbaren bereich bewegt, da kann man auch eine HD7950 wie die hier nehmen: Caseking.de 
die kostet dann gleich 200€ weniger
Und sofern man nicht irgendwas mit Videoschnitt o.ä. macht, sind mehr als 8 GB auch herzlich sinnfrei da man normalem Spielen sich überhaupt schon anstrengen muss mehr als *6*GB voll zu bekommen


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Ich möchte Bilder mit Photoshop bearbeiten und 
Urlaubsvideos schneiden.Aber keine "großen" Angelegenheiten...
Ist schon ne Menge Knete die ich deiner Meinung nach sparen sollte.Über 300 Euro,da bekäme ich schon nen passenden Monitor dafür...Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich nicht in 6 Monaten nachrüsten müssen weil der Markt es verlangt weil die Spiele zu anspruchsvoll werden. 
Das sind meine Bedenken bei der Planung gewesen und deshalb hab ich auch so hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2013)

also in Anbetracht das bei den meisten Spielen die Konsole als Bremsklotz wirkt und das auch weiter so sein wird, braucht man vielleicht maximal in 2 Jahren die Grafikkarte aufrüsten
Außerdem mach "hochansetzen" seit so vielleicht 6 Jahren überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Was meinst du genau mit Bremsklotz??


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Das quasi zu viel Power unter der Haube sich dann auch wiederum nachteilig auf die Performance auswirken kann?


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2013)

Nein, auf die Performence wirkt sich das nicht aus, aber die Verbesserung bewegen sich halt so im Bereich von 4 Bilder mehr pro Sekunde, maximal und das kann man nur noch messen, aber merkt es nicht wirklich und für nicht wirklich merken brauchste keine 400€ Extra ausgeben
Und ein Bremsklotz ist halt ein Ding das Sachen wie Fahrzeuge daranhindern sich zu bewegen wie sie es wollen und im Fall von Spielen sorgt die Alte Hardware dafür das Spiele sich viel langsamer weiter entwickeln als sie es könnten, was wiederum bedeutet, das erst viel später aufrüsten muss, weil die Spiele eh flüssig laufen

Ach ja und wenn du nicht selbst übertackten willst brauchst auch nicht so ein Mainboard, dann tuts auch eines für 80€, Schneller wird´s dadurch auch nicht


----------



## Exar-K (29. März 2013)

Enisras Anmerkungen würde ich zustimmen, zusätzlich könntest du auch bei der SSD nur die Basicvariante nehmen. Die Leserate ist bei Basic und Pro identisch und auf die kommt es im laufenden Betrieb eher an. Die geringere Schreibrate merkt man nicht so sehr, als dass es den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde.

Edit: Ach und das Netzteil ist für die Teile dann etwas überdimensioniert, da kannst du eins mit ~100 Watt weniger nehmen.


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Kannst du mir ein Board empfehlen??


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Übrigens mal noch danke für eure Hilfe!!! 
Nach euren Ratschlägen komme ich jetzt auf etwa 1200 Euro fürn guten Pc zum zocken und kleinere Foto/Videosachen zu bearbeiten. Das war den Tag im Internet rumstöbern und sich hier und da mal etwas einzulesen,sich hier anzumelden und ein paar Fragen zu stellen doch wert würde ich sagen!! 
Hier nochmal die neue Aufstellung:


Intel i5 3570k 				                                           225 euronen
Board: Gigabyte GaZ77X DH3     				           130euronen

Ram: Corsair 2x8Gb 1866Mhz Vengeance Red   2x64euronen= 128 euronen
SSDamsung 840 Basic mit 250 Gb                                      135 euronen
Blu Ray Brenner: BH16NS40 von LG 			                      75 euronen
Kühler: Thermalright HR02 MachoRev.a (BW)		               37 euronen
Gigabyte Radeon 7950 OC 3072Mbddr5,minidp                               265 euronen
Be Quiet E9 480 Watt 					                        85 euronen
1Tbyte WesternDigital Blue 7200 U/min                                        55 euronen
Sound :Creative Soundblaster Z				                         67 euronen
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus 				                                    43 euronen

Wie sieht es dann denn eigentlich mit den Ram Speichern aus? Die waren ja ursprünglich für den i7 ausgelegt.Kann/Soll ich die so beibehalten??


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Und könnte mir jemand ein dazu passendes Board als Alternative zu dem oben angegebenen nennen??


----------



## Kazzenkatt (29. März 2013)

@Painkiller Gegen das Gigabyte DH3 konkurriert das ASRock Z77 Extreme4, das hat auch bessere LAN und Audio-Chips drauf. (LAN sollte unter Windows egal sein, und dank extra Soundkarte dir der Audio-Chip auch)

Dein Preis deutet aber eher auf das Gigabyte UDH3 hin, dagegen konkurriert u.a. das ASRock Z77 Extreme6. Wenn du weniger Features benötigst, kannst du auch auf z.B. ASRock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4 gehen.

Willst du nicht Overclocken, dann solltest du dir überlegen den i5 3570K gegen einen anderen Prozessor auszutauschen, entweder den Xeon e3 1230v2 (so teuer wie der i5 3570K, nur ohne integrierte Grafik und dafür mit SMT, also 8 Threads statt 4, für Spiele irrelevant aber für Videobearbeitung o.ä. interessant), oder den leicht schwächeren i5 3450.
Da diese Prozessoren sowieso nicht übertaktet werden können (kein freier Multiplikator), reicht dann dafür auch ein H77 (wie Z77 nur ohne OC) oder B75 (weniger Features) Chipsatz. Motherboards dafür wären:
ASRock B75 Pro3
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
MSI ZH77A-G43
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
Intel Media Series DH77KC

Ich persönlich werde mir vermutlich das Intel holen, aber das ist letztlich eine Geschmacksfrage, die sind alle brauchbar bzw. jedes hat eigene Schwächen.
Noch etwas zum RAM: Der erscheint mir auch recht teuer, vergleiche mal damit:
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ab 105€...
btw.: Ich bin derzeit auch am Zusammenstellen eines Profils das deinem recht stark vergleichbar ist, bin nur noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Da ich keine Ahnung vom Übertakten habe werde ich wohl besser die Finger davon lassen. Folglich kann ich mir dann auch entsprechende Prozessoren und Mainboards sparen. 
Ich werde das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H nehmen. Xeon e3 1230v2 hört sich interessant an und ist eine sinnvolle und günstige Alternative zum i7. Aber reicht dann noch die Grafikkarte (Gigabyte Radeon 7950 OC 3072Mb) aus die mir Enisra empfohlen hat?

Mit dem Arbeitsspeicher hast du bestimmt recht Kazzenkatt. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht den leisesten Schimmer welcher Speicher zu welchem Board passt zwecks Leistungsausschöpfung oder/und ob es da große Unterschiede gibt.  Und halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden wie du dich für dein System entscheidest.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (29. März 2013)

zwei Ding gefallen mir am Xeon persönlich nicht
1. fehlt eine integrierte Grafikeinheit die sehr sinnvoll sein kann vor allem wenn mit der Grafikkarte was nicht stimmt oder ein Biosupdate gemacht werden muss weil die Grafikkarte nicht mit dem alten Bios erkannt wird 
2. wenn du überweigend Spielst ist der 3570K die bessere Wahl da SMT in einigen Spielen sogar die CPU ausbremst

Als Motherbord wäre dieses hier noch ne Alternative ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

ok verstehe ich und kann ich nachvollzeiehen, mit den Bioseinstellungen hätte man dann echt ein Problem. Für 13 Euro Mehrpreis bekomme ich einen i5 3570k anstatt einen 3570.  Aber lohnt es dann dennoch einen anzuschaffen wenn ich mich nicht damit auskenne?


----------



## bmwbleifuss (29. März 2013)

Ja lohnt sich definitiv wenn du des gleiche bord nimmst wie ich aus meiner Signatur bei dem Bord sind OC Profile eingespeichert da kannst du deiner CPU mit nur einem Klick Feuer geben funzt bei mir bis 4,2 Ghz einwandfrei 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Das bord hat zudem noch einen eSata anschluss hinten, nen externen Biosresetschalter und im bios ist ne indviduelle Lüftersteuerung möglich 

als Ram empfehle ich dir zu dem Bord den hier 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ill-RipjawsX-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

als 16 GB Version 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ll-RipjawsX-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html

edit; Falls du beim Gigabyte bleiben willst nehm diese Rams http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...geance-Blue-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html passen farblich besser dazu und 1600er sind aussreichend weil der Speichercontroler deiner CPU nicht mehr ansprechen kann

Hier haste mal was zur Performance aktueller CPU`s:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Hört sich gut an!! Nach mehrfachem hin und her nun die aktualisierte Liste:


Board: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
Prozessor: i5 3570k 
Ram: Corsair 2x8Gb cl9 1600Mhz Vengeance Black 
oder
2x8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
SSD:Samsung 840 basic mit 250 Gb 
Blu Ray Brenner: BH16NS40 von LG 
Kühler: Thermalright HR02 MachoRev.a (BW)	
Grafik: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC Aktiv PCI 3x16 
oder 
(Gigabyte Radeon 7950 OC 3072Mbddr5,minidp oder 7970... 
Netztei:Be Quiet E9 480 Watt 
Festplatte:1Tbyte WesternDigital Blue 7200 U/min 
Sound :Asus Xonar DX 7.1	
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus


----------



## bmwbleifuss (29. März 2013)

Ja sieht gut aus ich würde zu den G. Skill hin tendiern aber des ist ansichtsache die Vengeance evlt in Red dann aber nur geschmacksache wegen der optik 

ob du AMD oder Nvidia nimmst ist eigendlich egal AMD ist zwar im P/L etwas besser dafür brauchen die Nvidias nicht so viel Strom wobei die GTX 670 auch ausreichend wäre 

Hier mal paar Benschmarkergebnisse mit meinen System 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6177242
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6199633
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6177381


----------



## painkiller1985 (29. März 2013)

Hm,ich werd mal nachdenken ob sich der Mehrkostenaufwand für ne Karte wirklich lohnt.... Vieleicht finde ich auch Tests mit gleichen Settings und verschiedenen Grafikkarten... danke für die Hilfe!!!!

Hab mich übrigens doch noch für ne andere Soundkarte entschieden: Zwar 100 Euro teuer als die vorher,aber ich denke die isses wert.
Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte PCIe


----------



## bmwbleifuss (29. März 2013)

> Hm,ich werd mal nachdenken ob sich der Mehrkostenaufwand für ne Karte wirklich lohnt....



was genau meist du damit? 



> Hab mich übrigens doch noch für ne andere Soundkarte entschieden: Zwar 100 Euro teuer als die vorher,aber ich denke die isses wert.
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte PCIe


 
mit Soundkarten kenn ich mich leider nicht gut aus ich nutze den onbord sound des Motherbords der genügt mir für meinen Geschmack völlig


----------



## painkiller1985 (30. März 2013)

Na ob ich 200 Euro für ne GTX 680 wirklich ausgeben sollte. Mal Benchmark Tests ansehen und ne Karte wählen.


----------



## Kazzenkatt (30. März 2013)

Diese Übersicht hier ist als grobe Orientierung recht brauchbar:
Aktualisiert: Ein schneller Performance-Überblick der aktuellen Gamer-Grafikkarten | 3DCenter.org
Wenn du es genauer willst, musst du letztlich exakt auf Benchmarks mit den Spielen schauen, die du mit dem Rechner spielen willst.

Was mich an NVIDIA stört, ist deren komplettes Versagen in GPGPU-Berechnungen unter Windows:
AMD Radeon HD 7950 Boost-Edition - GPGPU (Seite 30) - HT4U.net
(Das gilt übrigens nur unter Windows! Unter Linux sind die AMD-Treiber so schlecht, dass die Karten deutlich hinter NVIDIA zurückfallen...)

Ansonsten hat caseking derzeit (bis Montag) noch ein paar Oster-Sonderangebote:
Caseking.de - Online-Shop f
Die HD 7950-Graky dabei ist nur 26cm lang und ist auch recht brauchbar.


----------



## painkiller1985 (30. März 2013)

Ich werd die Grafikkarte nehmen die mir Enisra empfohlen hat. ICh denke die reicht aus..
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ips und tn panels? Eigentlich wollte ich mir nen 3d Bildschirm gönnen,aber da ich Brillenträger bin habe ich mich dagegen entschieden.. 
Die ips  Panels sind satter und sind auch für die Fotobearbeitung relevanter. Aber was machen 60 Hertz letztendlich beim zocken aus??? Besser nen guten Tn Panel Monitor und nen kleineren ips zum bearbeiten von den Fotos. Was meint ihr?


----------



## bmwbleifuss (31. März 2013)

wennst dein PC fertig hast lass mal wissen ob du zufrieden bist


----------



## painkiller1985 (31. März 2013)

Werde ich tun, besten dank an alle die mich mit ihrem Rat unterstützten.


----------



## painkiller1985 (6. April 2013)

Nach eingehendem Test bei nem Kollegen habe ich mich gegen einen 3D fähigen Monitor entschieden. Bzw ich werde mir keine NViedea Karte holen und auf Shutterbrille verzichten. Ich bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen... Aber ein 27 Zoll Monitor wirds doch!!! Das spielen macht auf nem großen Monitor einfach mehr Spaß!!!


----------



## bmwbleifuss (6. April 2013)

painkiller1985 schrieb:


> Nach eingehendem Test bei nem Kollegen habe ich mich gegen einen 3D fähigen Monitor entschieden. Bzw ich werde mir keine NViedea Karte holen und auf Shutterbrille verzichten. Ich bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen... Aber ein 27 Zoll Monitor wirds doch!!! Das spielen macht auf nem großen Monitor einfach mehr Spaß!!!



Wenn du in 3D spielen willst brauchst  du sowieso eine GTX 690 oder Titan. Alles darunter ist zu langsam,


----------



## painkiller1985 (18. April 2013)

Iiyama PL B2776 HDS - B1...

Kann mir jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht geben oder einen gleichwertigen Monitor empfehelen?
Über denn hellen Punkt in der Mitte bin ich schon im Bilde,aber wirkt er sich sehr stark aus?

Es sollte Full HD dargestellt werden. Mehr Bildpunkte brauche ich nicht. Auf 3D Funktionen kann ich auch verzichten. Es sollten jedoch 120 Hertz und ein TN Panel werden.


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2013)

Also die absolute Referenz (120Hz, TN-Panel und für Gamer) ist da der XL2420T von BenQ. Allerdings hat diese Qualität auch seinen Preis: BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein Testbericht:
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2420T


----------



## painkiller1985 (18. April 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis,aber ich suche einen 27 Zöller  
Haste da auch nen Tip oder zwei.


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2013)

Da kann ich dir eher weniger weiterhelfen. Allerdings ist Full HD für einen 27er viel zu wenig.


----------



## painkiller1985 (21. April 2013)

Trotzdem habe ich mich jetzt für diesen Monitor entschieden. Wenn zu Hause alles aufgebaut ist werde ich mich mal nochmal melden und feedback geben..

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2013)

painkiller1985 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich mich jetzt für diesen Monitor entschieden.


Der besitzt aber eine native Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440 Bildpunkten. Selbst bei einer sehr guten Interpolation ist das Bild dann bei Full HD trotzdem schlechter als nötig.


----------



## painkiller1985 (24. April 2013)

hmmmmm,wenn nicht dieser,welcher dann??


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2013)

painkiller1985 schrieb:


> hmmmmm,wenn nicht dieser,welcher dann??


Also wenn du nicht vorhast irgendwann doch eine bessere Auflösung als 1920 x 1080 zu nutzen, dann kannst du bei Chip.de die 27 Zoll Monitore nach der Auflösung sortieren, einfach 2x darauf klicken:
Vergleich: TFT-Monitore ab 25 Zoll im Test - CHIP Online


----------

